

E3: Cops called to shutdown Ouya - deskmonkey
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/12/e3-2013-cops-7called-to-shut-down-ouya

======
sp332
Interesting story, but the URL is borked. This one works for me:
[http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/12/e3-2013-cops-
called-t...](http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/12/e3-2013-cops-called-to-
shut-down-ouya)

------
Afforess
Not really a story. Ouya cheaps out, doesn't pay for an E3 booth. Acts
surprised when their booth outside the event is reported.

It's fun to play up the David v. Goliath story, but this isn't it.

